# .22 Revolver



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I went to one of my favorite shooting spots early in the morning the other day alone and I had a .22 caliber morning. I took along a couple of .45 autos and didn't even bother shooting them for I had such a good time with the four .22s that I took. It was like being a young boy again with my pellet rifle. After such a pleasant time shooting all of the new and different .22 caliber ammo that is available now I figured that I would like to have a .22 caliber double action revolver and I would like to know what you folks like.

I looked at a Taurus "Tracker" yesterday and I wasn't impressed with the trigger. I am in love with the S&W triggers but they are pricey. I saw a Charter Arms "Pathfider" on the internet and I was wondering how the trigger was on that gun. Do any of you folks have a Model 63 S&W and was wondering how much you paid for it? Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks, --------- Philbee


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Too rich for my blood. Mine is a double action H&R 949. Inexpensive, shoots well and kills what needs killing.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I had a H&R 22/22mag single action, I loved it, my first pistol , don't make um like that anymore though.

I don't think you could beat a Ruger for the price. I have quite a few Rugers.
most double action rugers are for larger calibers. 
look at these single actions. 

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...on&famlst=14&variation=.357 / 9mm Convertible

or these simi's

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...e Autoloading&famlst=55&variation=22 Charger™

I like taurus also, but tend to think S&W is way overpriced for what you get.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

S&W 22's are built to look and feel like their big brothers. They are also high quality revolvers that some are willing to pay to obtain. If you want that quality, fit, and finish then they're worth it. 

If you just want a good, inexpensive, no-frills shooter look around for a used H&R 9-shot. I have a 949 like YFR. You can't beat'em for a plinker.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the true cat's meow of 22 revolvers has to be the colt dimondback nickle finish
a freind of mine had one we used to play around with , usualy ended in a long competition of setting up 12ga hulls on weeds , and sticks or putting them in the sand first person to miss looses 

or somtimes the game was scare the 12 ga hull in the sand it had to move but you couldn't actualy hit it 

yes colt definitly made the sweetest 22 pistol i ever fired , highly unlikely i will ever be able to afford one they are more now twice as much used as they were were in 1986 when they stopped making them

now what i would realy like to see is a nice top opening revolver in 22lr with decent sights at a reasonable price that shoots nice like the old ones made again.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I been hoping Ruger will bring back the sp 101 in .22 lr I think it would be the perfect little gun to pack around the farm I may go today and try and trade a 9mm for a Taurus 94 I want something more compact and lighter than my single six or mk2 You just can't beat a good 22


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I shot some ammo that you folks probably know about but here goes anyway. Aguila 20 grain doesn't use gunpowder but will shoot through a tin can at close range and makes about as much noise as an old fashion cap pistol. The CCI CB Long 29 grain is quiet and I'm sure it makes less noise than the Sheridan Pellet rifle I had as a young boy. 

Thank you tall paul for the info on the J frame. I do like your S&W revolvers! Yes Va. goatman I too like the SP 101. Thank you all for your input.

Philbee


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have a Taurus 94 and a 941 magnum, and I love them.
The only thing about them is the DA trigger is pretty stout, but they shoot as straight as any .22 revolver I've shot.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm another H&R fan. Mine is an older one, and very accurate. 










I also have a break action .22 revolver and a buckmark. But for real fun I pull out one of the 380ACP's. Dh prefers I shoot something he can reload - keeps him busy!

Cathy


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I've always considered a good .22 handgun the best farm gun you can have cause it's always with you I lost count yrs ago at the varmints that I've got rid of with a 22 handgun plus I lot of game too


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I just bought a Heritage Arms "Rough Rider" combo with a 4.75" barrel, and bird's head grip; I think it ought be just the medicine for rough grouse and snowshoe hares encountered along my winter traplines and snowshoe trails, and with CB caps, a kinder and gentler means of dispatching fur animals in my traps and snares (that be, those who be not yet forzen hard as a yard gate).


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

I have an older Colt Frontier Scout. It is a single action but it has a sweet trigger on it. Probably the best factory trigger I've ever felt on any gun. Sorry I can't help on any of the newer ones as I haven't shot them.

Mike


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a Walther P22 and really like it. I am not a gun hobbyist at all, but this little handgun actually fits my smaller hand, is fun to shoot at the range, is well-made but not overly expensive or frilly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Now I'm kinda thinking about a little ruger bearcat Can anyone tell me much about then like how would it stand up to everyday use


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Va. goatman said:


> Now I'm kinda thinking about a little ruger bearcat Can anyone tell me much about then like how would it stand up to everyday use


I don't think there's a more relible gun made than Ruger Revolvers.
I've herd many stories of 10 thousand rounds or more of very overloaded 45 LC and ++ P ammo (pushing 45 slugs faster than a 44 mag.) being shot through them without a problem. I own several Rugers ... Never had a problem.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Va. goatman said:


> Now I'm kinda thinking about a little ruger bearcat Can anyone tell me much about then like how would it stand up to everyday use



The 'cat i bought back in the earlie 70's was a "real bearcat", that thing shaved lead so bad that i had to have the forcing cone opened up greatly by a smith to even be pop can accurate at 10' Not yds. feet! My k-22 was more accurate at 30 yds. than the bearcat at 3. My little pocketsized smith.32 outshot it so bad it wasn't even funny. Was so bad that I wouldn't even look at a Ruger for years. I inherited a 77 .270 that is accurate enough to take a deer, but won't win any shooting matches. That being said I now own a Ruger single-six which is o.k. accuracy wise, but my colt scout is great..i believe the rugers are better made now than in the past, although the tolerances onna bearcat are still very sloppy.:hand:


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Dang maybe I don't want a bearcat then I'm just lookin for a smaller easier to carry 22 I got plenty of bigger guns. I've been using my model 60 smith as a farm gun some but with the price of 38 ammo it's a little much for snakes


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

You have a choice of .22 revolvers, The H&R will work just fine, The Ruger cowboy actions would also be fine. And then there are the Smith and Wessons, The K22s and the model 17s are normal sized and will run you in the 350 range when you find one with work finish, The Model 63s will be pricier, And then there is the Charter arms and the llama revolvers which will be in the 200 range when you find them,,,
If you look diligently, You will find one which will fit your taste,,,,
There is even Rohm, Which will be about 150,,,
Do a search on Gun Broker for .22 revolver.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp
If you find a LLama, They are S&W copies and shoot pretty darn good.....
Out of the above mentioned, I prefer the Smith and Wesson offerings,, I have shot most of them, And to me the Smith will last a few lifetimes!
Peter


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I kick myself for selling an old NEF 9 shot revolver in .22 years back when money was tight. top broke open to expose the cylinder. If your even thinking of a semiauto...I'm sold on my Walther P22. Probably the most fun twenty two semi auto I've ever fired. My own personal opinion...I won't ever have another Ruger handgun. Rifles are fine, but I think their pistols suck.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a taurus tracker in the .17 hmr with the 8 and 3/8" barrel. It is very accurate. I would think the .22 would be also. They are fair priced if you can find a used one. 

brownegg


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I see that smith&wesson Have started making the model 18 again. My dealer has one on order for me I always wanted a K 22


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Haggis said:


> I just bought a Heritage Arms "Rough Rider" combo with a 4.75" barrel, and bird's head grip; I think it ought be just the medicine for rough grouse and snowshoe hares encountered along my winter traplines and snowshoe trails, and with CB caps, a kinder and gentler means of dispatching fur animals in my traps and snares (that be, those who be not yet forzen hard as a yard gate).


Haggis
We have one of those too.
I like it, but that extra safety takes some getting used to.











CSA again said:


> I don't think there's a more relible gun made than Ruger Revolvers.
> I've herd many stories of 10 thousand rounds or more of very overloaded 45 LC and ++ P ammo (pushing 45 slugs faster than a 44 mag.) being shot through them without a problem. I own several Rugers ... Never had a problem.


+1 on Ruger.
If this thing was a car it'd have 2 million miles on it 
I don't know how many rounds I've shot through this thing in the last 30 years, or how many my dad put through it, but I'd say a lot.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I have a 4" Smith 22 Kit gun, the blued model as I don't care for stainless. It's put down coyotes, beaver, porkies, snapping turtles, hogs, dogs, whatever I need. I also have a K-22 and the 22 Mag version too, the M-48 IIRC. All the Smiths are wonderful quality. I also have Ruger Mk3 22/45 bull barrel. Very nice and unlike the 22 Single Sixs and Bearcats I've shot this is accurate. It's right up there with my FIL's High Standard Supermatic, and that's saying something.

An SP-101 in 22 would be prohibitively heavy for woods walking. Plus the "sights" are rudimentary at best. I'd buy a used Smith or find a nice old H+R 999 or Iver Johnson Trailsman. I've used both and they shoot good.


----------

